# Incarcerated ventral hernia



## CECarroll (Nov 30, 2012)

Surgery was Ventral hernia repair(49561) lysis of adhesions for 3 hours. Implantation of mesh 25x35 cm physio mesh and 25 x 25 cm prolene mesh the defect was 18 x 14. I need help in coding the mesh and ? on modifier.Thank you


----------



## syllingk (Dec 3, 2012)

If it is an initial hernia it would be 49561, 49568


----------

